# overwhelming feelings of guilt



## lambrettalady (Mar 23, 2012)

in october of last year both of our dogs were diagnosed with inoperable tumors on the same day we lost our first boy feb 1st after his leg broke at the site of the tumor and the decission was taken from our hands 
our other boy had got progressivly worse over the last few months (tumor on the liver) was only eating every other day small ammounts . sleeping all the time lethargic and blood in his stools 5-6 times per day,3 kg weight loss in 2 weeks. we made the decission the let him go on wednesday this week , on the morning of the appointment he had come round , eager to walk ,taking treats etc although the toileting was still a big issue for him.
i took him for a long walk to all his fav places fed him what he wanted and went ahead with the vets , i wanted him to go on a high,happy, not in pain miserable and frightened as he had been, the whole family was with him at the end ultimatley the decission was mine the vet said his tumor had got larger and it was up to me wether we carried on or let him go , it was over in seconds so fast and now i have such overwhelming guilt that he went when he was relativley happy , should i have given him longer with us ,was he ready?, did he want to go ? the house is so quiet with both dogs gone its not a home i just cant get this feeling out of my head .i let him down when he had perked up.
sorry to go on


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

I am so sorry, looseing one is bad enough but two must be so traumatic.
I dont think you should have any feelings of guilt as you have done the most
important thing you can for your dogs and that is removing any pain or stress they would still have been in. For me this is the ultimate thing any pet owner can do if they really love their pets.
Remember all the good times you shared with your boys and hopefully this will help with the pain you are feeling

RIP boys


----------



## Bisbow (Feb 20, 2012)

Please try not to feel guilty, I think you did him a huge favour by stopping his pain when you did. You must be feeling very low to have lost two so close together. Try to remember the good times with both. you did all you could to make his last hours happy, try to be comforted by that. I am so sorry you are going through this. Big hugs to you


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss of both your lovely dogs.
Having lost 2 cats in the space of 2 days at the end of January I know how painful and lonely it is.

Please try not to feel guilty but be proud of being a caring and loving owner.
What you did was right.
Like humans when very ill they make a brief comeback only to die a few hours later.
You saved him from all the stress and pain and that does take courage.
He will now be reunited with his brother.

It's hard being in an empty house but try and keep busy and focus on the future.
I work from home and for me i couldn't do my work or didn't want to work so i soon adopted another puss.
It has helped me and my Hubby with our bereavement and also helped my other cat too.

soon the happy memories of both your Dogs will help you and in time you will start to feel Happier within yourself.

Sending you some Big Hugs and remember you are not alone. There is always someone on here to listen. xxx


----------



## lambrettalady (Mar 23, 2012)

thank you all so much for your prompt reply and caring words i know what you all have said is true but i think it will take time for these feelings to subside.
we had said as a family we would not have any more dogs for at least a year but i dont think i will be able to wait that long ,there is a big gap in my life. nothing can replace them but in time i would like to give another rescue dog a good home there are so many that need it .


----------



## tailtickle (Mar 19, 2012)

Hello lambrettalady, So very sorry to hear of your sadness. It is not unusual to feel or worry about making that _last decision_. You and your family put your own feelings aside, in wanting to keep your boy as long as possible, instead you considered his personal situation, and what was the kindest thing you could do for him.

He was very ill, and deteriorating. (Even sometimes with very ill people, they can appear to seem a little better, shortly before passing away). If you had waited, you would have needed to make that decision when he was very clearly suffering. But you were fortunate in having him feeling comfortable, and therefore gave him a nice walk and tasty food. He left you peacefully and comfortable, with his dignity, and with you and your family right by his side. Please have no regrets - you loved him.

When you are ready to give another dog a home with your family, you will know when the time is right, and it will be a COMPLIMENT to your other dogs, that you want to share life together again with a dog.

Bless your dogs.

tailtickle


----------



## Fade to Grey (Nov 10, 2007)

i'm so sorry for you loses, thats awful, but i think you did the right thing. 

RIP guys, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss  Please don't feel guilty , you did the right thing and now, have nice memories of his last morning 

I have in the past, put off the decision because "he seems so much better today " but i regret it every single day , my memories of my angels' last day will haunt me forever 

Think of the lovely walk you took together , him enjoying his treats and having all his loved ones with him at the end It sounds to me , just how your boy would have wanted it to be 

hugs xxxx


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

So sorry to read post xxx

Please, please dont feel guilty, its awful to say but you have done the hardest but one of ultimate last act of kindness that you can ever do as a loving owner xxxx

Run free lad and join your brother at the bridge xxx


----------



## koolchick (Apr 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear this but he would of just been suffering if you hadn't had him PTS. He may of seemed better on the last day but it probably wouldn't of lasted long. I can't even imagine how you must of felt knowing it was to be his last walk I honestly don't think I could of put a brave face on for that I would of just wanted it over with.


----------



## kian (Feb 22, 2008)

Dear lambrettalady 

Your story is very similar to what happened to our beloved border collie 

My thoughts and prayers are with you at this sad time , the guilt i still have to and know how hard it is , but you did your best and as others have said he went without suffering 

Huge hugs to you xxx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

awww (((((((((((((((((((((((hugs))))))))))))))))))))) hun it sound to me you sent him to rainbow bridge witrh a nice memory dont feel guilty his tumer wasnt getting better you stoped him from suffering i know it hard though cos ive been there but you did the best for your dog and im sure he know youll love him alway ((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((hugs)))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## mandy5775 (Jun 7, 2011)

Please don't feel guilty, you did the kindest thing for your boy. I had to make the decision to let my girl go last june and it was the hardest thing that I have ever had to do. She was old and just couldn't enjoy life anymore, but some days were better than others, which made the decision even tougher. When the time came, I doubted that I'd done the wrong thing to the point that I wanted to punish myself for what I had done. As time has gone on, I now know that I did the right thing for her. Smokey would have hated life just in her bed and in pain. What you did for your boy was the ultimate gift of love and you have to keep telling yourself this. Take care.


----------

